# Curious, do the BHM usually prefer BBW or the slender ladies?



## wtchmel (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm curious about the preferences of BHM's. Does your taste in women run the gamut? or do you mostly prefer BBW's? Just curious. I notice there are alot of BBW women who enjoy a smaller man, just curious if this is true with the BHM's? 


damn how many times can i use the word curious in this post,LOL


----------



## Big Jefe (Oct 8, 2005)

I prefer BBW, but I like all attractive women.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 8, 2005)

My ultimate favorite are short, pear shaped big girls. Nothing sexier than a pair of thick thighs and a giant butt


----------



## William (Oct 8, 2005)

But while I am here 

Give me a top heavy Big Lady 

William




blubberboy767 said:


> My ultimate favorite are short, pear shaped big girls. Nothing sexier than a pair of thick thighs and a giant butt


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 8, 2005)

Never really dated thin women though college or high school. At 290, my preferences left me the odd man out for years. It seems that women in general who find BHMs attractive are few and far between. SSBBWs who like BHMs are as marginal a group as can be imagined. I got extremely lucky, though, in that I did eventually find one.


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 8, 2005)

William said:


> But while I am here
> 
> Give me a top heavy Big Lady
> 
> William



On my part, idle curiosity. I don't think I've ever known a BHM/FA.. Most FAs seem to be on the slender side, and experience has indicated that's probably true for both sexes. "Opposites attract" is a very weak explanation for that kind of trend.


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 8, 2005)

Apperently it dosen't matter.. 90% of the cute chubby girls are all about the skinny dudes.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I must be in that last 10% then - I 'd rather have a nice big guy (sigh...)


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 8, 2005)

Charisa said:


> I must be in that last 10% then - I 'd rather have a nice big guy (sigh...)



It would be nice to hear your take on being a BBW/FA.


----------



## missaf (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm a BBW that likes fat on everyone, I'm probably in about oh, the 1% category


----------



## William (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi 

I think that most BHM that are into BBWs just think of it as simple attraction. Some do identify as FAs.

William




BeakerFA said:


> On my part, idle curiosity. I don't think I've ever known a BHM/FA.. Most FAs seem to be on the slender side, and experience has indicated that's probably true for both sexes. "Opposites attract" is a very weak explanation for that kind of trend.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm going to have to chime in with Missaf, and say I like fatness on everyone, men and women  And I wonder if you raise your children(regardless of their size) in a size positive/activist household will they in turn be FA as well.. Food for thought.......


----------



## missaf (Oct 8, 2005)

wtchmel said:


> I'm going to have to chime in with Missaf, and say I like fatness on everyone, men and women  And I wonder if you raise your children(regardless of their size) in a size positive/activist household will they in turn be FA as well.. Food for thought.......



I happen to believe if you raise your children with a positive outlook on life period, they'll treat everyone respect and admiration. I try very hard to not teach any bias. I think it pays off. He has friends of every color, kids who are deaf love to play with him because he knows sign language, we have kids in his play group that are handicap and he plays catch with kids in wheelchairs, and when we're out and about, if he sees a fat lady he'll giggle, hide under my shirt and whisper "Mom, she has a cute fat belly like you!"


----------



## bhm_fla (Oct 8, 2005)

I have no preference as to size, it's personality that matters most to me.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 8, 2005)

Started out as a full-on FA, loving supersize women and then as I became fatter and fatter, it became apparent that I was diggin' the slender ladies too...it seems that it really is an opposites attracts thing, as trite as that may be...but the woman up in Sebastopol that I am currently interested in (although her interest in me is not as clearly defined!) is a size 2! Yikes! Who knew that tastes could change so radically over the years!


----------



## Skinny1 (Oct 9, 2005)

I like your attitude. FAT is very attractive, and this forum provides a spot for us. I live in So Cal, let's get FAT!!


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 9, 2005)

I love the hourglass bbw. Nothing better. But I do think it's an opposites attract thing. Once in a while you'll get the true fa. That likes them all. I'm just hoping my little girlfriend 5'2 and 105lbs. Ends up like her mom. Her mom's like 210lbs same height. And my girl likes to eat alot. Her favorite food is icecream so I think she'll end up a bbw some day.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 9, 2005)

a) Who came up with these percentages, anyway? ~~~

b) As far as the question goes, I'm in the same boat of "fat is good on everybody." Though I'm more inclined to lean towards a pear-shaped BBW than an apple- or hourglass-shaped one.

c) As far as being raised goes, I have to disagree to some extent. While I'm sure being raised in a fat-friendly home does help, my personal family is quite possibly as anti-fat as can be (which has made bringing dates home quite traumatic, in some cases, though whether moreso for myself or the date has yet to be determined), yet I still continue being an FA. I have a feeling that the environment one is raised in can instill an inherent respect for all people, regardless of shape, size, or handicap, yet the actual sexual preference has (in my rather shaky theory) more of a seemingly random biological base. I say random, because I've yet to find any real "triggers" in my limited experience that dictate, "Oh, she'll like fat men," or "He's into leggy blondes." Perhaps that will change with medical research in the next few years, who knows? It'd be an interesting thing to find out.

"The previous Badgerramble was a paid announcement. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread."

~

--B.

P.S. Oh, and I am the Badger, and I support this message.


----------



## BeakerFA (Oct 9, 2005)

wtchmel said:


> I'm going to have to chime in with Missaf, and say I like fatness on everyone, men and women  And I wonder if you raise your children(regardless of their size) in a size positive/activist household will they in turn be FA as well.. Food for thought.......



I would like to think that, but I feel it's likely that whatever triggers sexual preferences exists independently of how a person is raised. A size-positive upbringing, however, would help someone embrace those preferences in the long-run rather than bury them.


----------



## bradlm (Oct 10, 2005)

Big Busty babes are the best


----------



## Fatty (Oct 11, 2005)

In most cases, there are a lot more slender men attracted to big girls than there are slender women being attracted to big men.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 11, 2005)

Being a BHM, I like the big ladies just as much as the slenderer ones. I will not be biased.


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2005)

I think before puberty I had the assumption that only fat people would like fat people. Maybe it was from being taunted a couple of times for being chubby in early grade school, but whatever teh cause before sexual attraction entered the picture I tended to have feel warm fuzzies towards big folk, and to never entirely trust thin people, especially those who put value on thinness.

So when I hit puberty my initial attraction was to the chubbier girls, but that may have largely been a reflection of the fact that I saw myself as basically a fat person (even though I really wasn't at the time), and felt that I belonged with other fat people, or something like that.

Over the years I've concluded that it is a really a fat positive attitude that matters to me far more than the external physical size, but I still have a bit of a hard time imagining thin people who are really fat positive. I know from places like this that they exist, but I've never really met one face to face and talked, so the whole idea still feels like a delightful fiction to me.

If I'd been single and met an attractive thin women who made it really clear that she was an FA, quite likely this would have changed how I view things. As it is, is it not so much that I'm more attracted to big women as that I really don't notice thin women much in the way of thinking of them as attractive to me or not. I might think some thin women are beautiful, but a bit more in the way of thinking that a particular horse is beautiful, or a car....yes, they are esthetically pleasing, but it has nothing to do with desire.

-Ed


----------



## ruby (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm a ffa - not a bbw. I am only attracted to bhm and ssbhm. It looks like most of the guys here prefer bbws.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 11, 2005)

ruby said:


> I'm a ffa - not a bbw. I am only attracted to bhm and ssbhm. It looks like most of the guys here prefer bbws.



im spoken for now, but i wanted to say that i have a mutual attraction. i love bbw, but i also find thinner women attractive. if for no other reason than the dichotomy. i love the idea of being fed by a thin woman, or being the fat one in the relationship.

i just wanted to say that, because i wanted you to know that if i feel this way, then surely there are others who feel the same. dont give up hope


----------



## William (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Ed

Even if I was thin I thin that I would be into BBWs. Too many BBWs in my family and childhood for me not to be.

William


----------



## Korota (Oct 11, 2005)

I can find both slim girls and big girls attractive. I just tend to have a preference towards big girls.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 12, 2005)

I prefer the slim, slender, skinny FFA's... It's enough, that I'm fat...


----------



## petite_FFA (Oct 12, 2005)

I hope that there are BHM that have love for us small gals... I fit my screen name at only 5 feet and 105 pounds. I might be young still, but my doctor's looked at my growth records and said that I'm pretty much done height-wise, and I don't have any strong desire to grow fat myself. I hope that somewhere out there is a cute, cuddly guy waiting for a little sweetheart to feed him 'till he nearly bursts, and then use as a little teddy bear of sorts while he naps it off... =)


----------



## Single26Female (Oct 13, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> Apperently it dosen't matter.. 90% of the cute chubby girls are all about the skinny dudes.



Well, I'm a bit more than chubby. (5'6'' and 250 lbs) 

However, I do not like skinny guys at all. I am only attracted to thicker guys. 

On the same token, I do prefer men with healthy lifestyles. 

I think you can be big and active and that's what I look for in a man...

Maybe that's why I'm single.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm probably what one would consider chubby (5'1 and 149 at the moment). 

I'm sort of backwards-- taste wise, I definitely prefer BHM to skinny boys. However, out of the two men I've dated, my ex was about 5'11 and maybe 140 lbs, and my fiance (when I met him) was 6'2 and 160. ::shrugs:: I like 'em tall & geeky, and that usually equates to skinny. 

Although the fiance seems to have accepted my FFAness, because he's now around 215.  

~Fortune Cookie


----------



## Bender_FA (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I'm confident that I've never felt attraction to thin or weight proportionate girls. While I can repect their attractive appeal to others they just don't trip my trigger!

I do think either time or my own gaining has affected my taste and the range of size that I find particularly attractive, I mean where once years ago a girl 5' to 5'6" and weighing 175 to 225 was just right , now to me that's just getting started. 

Although honestly the actual weight and size is just a part of the equation, I mean even for an FA size is not everything to look for in a friend or lover!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 13, 2005)

> I can find both slim girls and big girls attractive. I just tend to have a preference towards big girls.


From my PoV, that porbably best describes it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes.  What was the question again?

I'm kinda partial to redheads.. regardless of body type. A happy, fun-loving, sweet spirited gal will attract my attention first. 

Okay, so I'll notice boobs first, but I can repent.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Oct 18, 2005)

I personally like the thick girls. Not skinny, not 'fat'. But like it's been pointed out in this thread, not many FFA's out there, most of them hide their identity online where they can't be mocked or ridiculed for their love of fat men. I've found it extremely hard to find an FFA of any size here in NYC. Maybe I will meet one here.


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2005)

petite_FFA said:


> I hope that somewhere out there is a cute, cuddly guy waiting for a little sweetheart to feed him 'till he nearly bursts, and then use as a little teddy bear of sorts while he naps it off... =)



I don't know if I mentioned it in this thread or not, but generally I consider attitude to be the most important thing. If I'd met someone with your attitude when I was young....it might well have changed my views!

For that matter, my biggest attractor was always hip-waist ratio. Hip-py girls who put on a bit of weight normally gain more in the hips than waist, accentuating this, but there were always some smaller girls who had the whole hip/waist thing going on--for that matter one of my crushes when I was 16 was about 5'2" and on the gymnastics team, but she had hips.

Other guys will have their own attractors. Even for guys who tend to be FA themselves, a lot of these attractors are not exclusive to big gals.

However there is one other factor, that you could view as status, power, or whatever you want, and people don't normally like to talk about it but they feel it all the same. Say you find a nice teddy-bearish guy and you start dating. What do people say to you? "Well, he's sweet, I guess," "You could do better than him!" or "At least you don't have to worry about him cheating on you." What do they say to him? "Man, what is your secret to attract a girl like that?" "I bet you treat her really well, wouldn't want to lose a catch like that!" or "Aren't you worried she'll dump you for someone, well, more athletic?" In other words, people will look at the two of you and think you are doing him a favor, and that he is incredibly lucky and way out of his league. For some guys this is not a big deal, but for some guys they would be very uncomfortable being the 'weak' one in the relationship. Whereas if they dated a fat girl, since fat girls are still looked down on even more than fat guys in general, they would be viewed more as equals, or maybe even that he was the one doing her a favor.

Not saying that you shouldn't date fat guys, just warning you that even if one is attracted to you, he might be really insecure about dating you.

-Ed


----------



## la_fille_dodue (Oct 18, 2005)

Not true.
I'm a cute chubby, dare I say fat girl and I've always been attracted and dated the BHM. I'm even married to one.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 18, 2005)

in my humble opinion, the only people who's opinions should matter to a relationship are in the relationship


----------



## Karebehr (Oct 18, 2005)

ruby said:


> I'm a ffa - not a bbw. I am only attracted to bhm and ssbhm. It looks like most of the guys here prefer bbws.


I am a SSBHM, and my personal preference is more toward slender FFA. I think attitude is really the most attractive thing about any lady tho!

Have a great day all!
Karebehr


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 19, 2005)

I prefer that some one whole is compatable and likes my size first,

second, I do like the size 18 lady, I love to look at massive BBW as like the 1 % i.e like fat on people, but I would prefer that my relationship be with a curvey female with a full chest, 

third, she dos not have to be a full on FFA, but a Feeder would be nice.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Oct 29, 2005)

If speaking about ideals, I'd say I'd like a slim lady first, simply because the contrast between my body and hers makes things more appealing to me. Plus there's a small part of me that would enjoy thumbing my nose at social convention that says slim women can/should only date hardbodies that spend 4+ hours a day in the gym.

But in reality, if a woman was softer and curvier, but was totally into my BHMness and furthermore into my wanting to gain, then that would go a long way. Though I do admit I don't think I'd go for a woman who was a BBW. I _can_ aesthetically appreciate them, and completely respect their own desires to be large (since I would like to be, of course), but I don't think it would work for me.


----------



## chubluvman (Oct 29, 2005)

Personally I have always adored larger women. Even when I was much smaller my tastes always gravitated to BBWs. Of course personality and compatablity are extremely important to me but I do hope to find all these things in a BBW/FFA!


----------



## Zackariah (Oct 29, 2005)

Alright... thought I'd throw in my two cents, in case anyone is actually reading this far into the thread 

As far as sheer bodily attraction goes, I tend to prefer women in the slightly plump to fat range. I realize that's not horribly descriptive, but the fact is I'm not that picky, nor that hung up on size. In reality, I'm attracted more to personality, intelligence, and common interests than looks. 

Also, it depends on their preferences. For example, if I were to fantasize about a random woman feeding me, I'd probably fantasize about one that's smaller than I am. But in general, when I think of an 'attractive' woman, I'm thinking of a larger woman. I'm curious if anyone else has split preferences like that or if it's just a me thing


----------



## keith (Nov 2, 2005)

if i had the time to expound on the glories of the fat female form, i would love to wax poetic about the siren call of soft, yielding flesh, the soul-stirring aesthetics of the full-figured form, and the mesmerizing motions of an abundant woman.

currently, i am a bhm. for as long as i have been sexually aware, i have been an fa. when i was a very skinny cross country runner, as a bigger thrower and coach, and even now that i am, as one of my dearest friends so lovingly put it, _officially_ fat, i have always been drawn to fat women. from marginally thick to magestically supersized, i have always felt that bbws simply brought more to the table than their sparser sisters.

i do not mean to disparage and i am certainly not interested in disheartening any ffa out there. Even as strongly as i may be inclined to state my position, i have to confess that i know one thing above all else, these "preferences" are not inflexible rules, carved in stone. i believe that this is far more true in our little community than in the world at large. there is no multi-billion dollar size acceptance industry hell bent on turning people against who they naturally are. 

the one thing i love most about what i think we are about is accepting ourselves and each other as we are. there is a strength and beauty in that which has to transcend preconceived preferences and judgements based solely on just one facet of the multitude which make a person. 

i guess if i had a point, which even i doubt, it's that bhm are just individuals. i don't think that even a concerted sociological study would ever yield an accurate answer to the original question of this thread. we're all different, thank heavens. about the only thing i would like to be able to say is that if someone is familiar with dimensions, or naafa, or isaa they may stand a good chance of being slightly more enlightened as to the true measure of a person. 

so much for my inane ramblings. 
~keith


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 2, 2005)

Keith,
There was nothing inane about your post. What you had to say moved me. I always feel so blessed when a gentleman such as yourself shows his appreciation for big beautiful women. It was a lovely post. 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Geepy (Nov 2, 2005)

BeakerFA said:


> On my part, idle curiosity. I don't think I've ever known a BHM/FA.. Most FAs seem to be on the slender side, and experience has indicated that's probably true for both sexes. "Opposites attract" is a very weak explanation for that kind of trend.



Just wanted to let BeakerFA there was another BHM/FA out there. I started out as just a chubby FA at 180 pounds 5"6"......but after 22 years of marriage I am now truly a fatman at 320 pounds! My wife gained too (290#) but she really isn't into fatness(on her or me!). I find all women attractive with a special preference for SSBBWs. However, I will say that ANY sized woman (even a real skinny one) who professes a love of fatmen....goes up several notches in her appeal to me. LOL!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello. I've been a lurker for a little while. Very interesting forum here. I'm a 20 y/o BHM. I'd have to say that my attraction would be quite varied. I've been with both BBW and slender girls. I have, however, been disproportionately sought out by girls who would be considered more chubby and BBW. Personally, of course no one can deny attraction, but I think a girl who is most beautiful is the one who is confident in what she likes and who she is. Nothing sexier. In regards to FFA I know of a few, but all of them seem to have boyfriends. 

I figure the most proper introduction of myself would have to include some pics.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 6, 2005)

I've preferred larger girls (and later women) since I was ten years old. Even when I was the skinniest kid in the class. My growing into BHM status has not changed my preference - especially since it brought me to the perfect partner for me, Sandie.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 6, 2005)

Personally I've never dated a big guy, but that dose'nt mean I would'nt. I know when I say men are attractive to me they are generally not fat, they are usually my height and thin not even muscular. However I know my friend she likes her guy to be nice and big, she says it makes her feel smaller. She also says they dont look funny together when they are walking down the street, she says they "match". 

B-

Ps thats her on the right


----------



## Kimbo (Nov 8, 2005)

I must admit I go mainly for SLender or petite girls...... probably the opposites attract thing.

So if any are out there and want to get in touch!!!!!!! hahaha no time like the present.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had a preference for the larger ladies since grade 11, and since I've grown into my BHM body am a good match with my wife....


----------



## ecb1079 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm majorly attracted to chubby gals, although there are a fair share of slim and really large ladies out there who will turn my head.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 12, 2005)

I know one who seems to be a FA and several who prefer the slimmer ladies.

-Qit


----------



## Roy C. (Nov 12, 2005)

I have always liked a busty girl, and as the years went by, appreciate the bigger bellied girls. I will go out of my may to take a look at the women with a big belly, and let the hard bodies go by every time. I guess I tend to look for those that look like Mom.....


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

As a light of hope for those FFAs who aren't BBWs, remember that these forums are more likely to be visited by men that are attracted to BBWs or that have realized a personal orientation to enjoy their own fat. There are loads of BHMs out there that love slender women. They just don't know where to find them!


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 21, 2005)

FreneticFangs said:


> As a light of hope for those FFAs who aren't BBWs, remember that these forums are more likely to be visited by men that are attracted to BBWs or that have realized a personal orientation to enjoy their own fat. There are loads of BHMs out there that love slender women. They just don't know where to find them!



This is a good as any place, I have an attraction to slim to medium build women, I have knowen one or two ladies of 400-500+ lbs and I love the look of their size, I love pics on this site and others of ladies of 800lbs+, but what I love the way fat looks and I love the look of massive people, but as for a partner I am attracted to smaller ladies, 250lb -280 lbs would be large enough, but normal size is fine, as I have said I like the idea of my huge size being different to my FFA, that is what I like the idea of. So I think many BHM's are the same, I think most BBW are the same, really large BBW I have meet in my life wanted a slim man, I mean if a BBW is wishing to be 600 or 700 lbs then she will need a mobile partner to help, and the same applies for a man that is planning of growing that big, so this could also be a factor, as two 600lb+ people can not I reckon do much to help the other.

BWL.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 21, 2005)

This may be utterly unhelpful, but what I look for in a woman....I can't describe...I know when it's not right, I know when it is. Unfortunately it tends to feel right with women who don't reciprocate!


----------



## dragorat (Nov 21, 2005)

Born & raised....been around BBW as far back as I can remember.I know some lovely thin ladies but my main preference is BBW.


----------



## decanblue (Nov 24, 2005)

I typically prefer a slender woman. But, like many others it seems, I have dated/been romantically involved, with women of all shapes and sizes. 

I think the most important thing for me is that I feel some kind of connection with them rather than determining my feelings by what they look like. The whole, judging a book by it's cover thing really. Some people, no matter how big or small, are just plain rude. The hard part, for me, is picking myself up after someone is utterly rude to me when all I did was say hello. 

Bottom line: I'm attracted to any woman who isn't afraid to be herself around me.

Cheers,

Lance


----------



## Jackoblangada (Nov 30, 2005)

For my part, I have a serious contrast fetish. I like small skinny woman and the the bigger i get the better it looks to me! Nothing like looking into a mirror holding a skinny woman against my huge body yumm!


----------



## ezramanda (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm 5'3" and roughly 135 pounds...and there's nothing sexier than a big, gorgeous man...:wubu:


----------



## Bigtallandround (Nov 30, 2005)

I usually go for the smiley, bubbly, yet intelligent type. I dont really have much of a preference for big or small, just outgoing, affectionate, and happy. Id much prefer a thin girl with a pretty smile to a dour-faced larger girl and vice versa.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Nov 30, 2005)

Glad you feel that way. The world needs more like you!


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Nov 30, 2005)

I suppose you could call me a BHM (5'10", 255 pounds, kinda resemble a football player or wrestler), though I really don't. However, I could not date a woman who didn't at least have a nice set of curves, and preferably has a thick form. I dated a girl who was 5'2" and around 100 pounds soaking wet, and I just wasn't as attracted to her as I "should" have been. Hell, even now I sometimes stare at slender girls, but that's more of an "artistic" sort of appeal, if you know what I mean. For warmth, sensuality, and things of that nature, I definitely prefer voluptuous types.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Started out as a full-on FA, loving supersize women and then as I became fatter and fatter, it became apparent that I was diggin' the slender ladies too...it seems that it really is an opposites attracts thing, as trite as that may be...Yikes! Who knew that tastes could change so radically over the years!


 
I'm with Obesus here. I started out as a pure FA, only interested in women over 300 pounds. Then as I gained 130 pounds myself, I found I could be interested in women 130 pounds thinner (like say 170). An interesting sort of symmetry there. Almost as if there had to be some critical mass of fat in the relationship and it could be either on my body or on hers. 

But this only applies to thinner FFA's. I could be attracted to someone who desires my fat body and wants to touch and feel and squeeze my flab. For a size neutral potential partner, the focus would be all on her flesh, not on mine, so I would want lots of it. So non-FFA's have to be quite large to be of interest.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)

I also want to point out that this board is not a representative sample of BHM's. Dimensions attracts mainly male FA's, although female FA's have always been encouraged. So male FA's who also happen to be BHM's are going to overepresented here compared to the population at large (pun intended!).


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 2, 2005)

missaf said:


> I happen to believe if you raise your children with a positive outlook on life period, they'll treat everyone respect and admiration. I try very hard to not teach any bias. I think it pays off. He has friends of every color, kids who are deaf love to play with him because he knows sign language, we have kids in his play group that are handicap and he plays catch with kids in wheelchairs, and when we're out and about, if he sees a fat lady he'll giggle, hide under my shirt and whisper "Mom, she has a cute fat belly like you!"



Hey what a great post, you have a well balanced kid there, you sound like a great Mom, good job. If all people could so open and inclusive then we all would be better off, thumbs up and "Good'on ya mate", as us Australians would say.

BWL.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a teenaged son who's a bit husky --and he is only interested in tall willowy blondes. This limits his prospects somewhat, but he had a lovely escort for the homecoming dance!


----------



## Butterbelly (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm a BBW who likes a BHM, but I've also dated slender guys too.


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 3, 2005)

Before I start, I'm a tall, thin woman with a marginally athletic build (I mean I have a large appetite and am naturally slight, not emaciated like those revolting fashion models, or sinewy with no body fat and protruding ribs like an athlete). I am in a relationship with a short fat man who keeps getting fatter and wishes he wouldn't, but says he likes the way I am built. I have been attracted to fat men for as long as I can remember.

From the replies to this post I'm starting to see a trend with two extremes:

1. 'Converted' FAs. Started off liking fat women, then got fat themselves and liked it (or were already fat and turned on by it) and decided to come over to the FFABHM board, retaining their preferences for fat ladies. Pretty much devout fat worshippers. 

2. Fat men who don't really like being fat and feel put upon by society because of it, but have come here to learn to accept it and want a woman (of average or slight build) who will appreciate them for it. (an even more extreme form of this, which isn't currently represented on the board but of which there have been a few examples over the years, is the fat man who is revulsed by his own body but wants to have a relationship with an average or slightly-built woman. Such people are unfortunately experiencing the crux of a destructive paradox: they cannot accept themselves but want to be accepted by mainstream society, and mainstream society will not accept them because they do not fit its ideals. The idea of being considered sexually attractive appeals to these men, but the idea of their fatness, the aspect of themselves they find most disgusting, being considered sexually attractive by someone else repels them. Thus they continue in this unresolved deadlock that has been imposed on them by society's cruelty and their own psychology)

So, between these two extremes we also have those original FAs who have been getting fatter and started to appreciate contrast, and want to become the object of a fat fetish instead of the fat fetishist, and the fat men whose outlook has started to change so they can appreciate larger women.


----------



## BlondieBlue (Dec 3, 2005)

I just read this entire thread and it looks like there is a good mix of BHMs who prefer BBWs and those who prefer slender females. As a slender female (5'8, 130 lbs), it is encouraging to know that I'm not entirely repulsive to the BHM population  On another note, it was also nice to read so many responses. As a long-time lurker of this board, I remember the days where it seemed like weeks between posts!


----------



## ChicagoGuy (Dec 4, 2005)

BlondieBlue said:


> I just read this entire thread and it looks like there is a good mix of BHMs who prefer BBWs and those who prefer slender females. As a slender female (5'8, 130 lbs), it is encouraging to know that I'm not entirely repulsive to the BHM population



Hey Blondie!

No repulsion here whatsoever. Actually, as I stated in another thread, I actually prefer smaller women, though I have no aversion to BBWs whatsoever. I think what I really like about being with a smaller girl is the size difference. I find that to be VERY appealing, personally.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Dec 4, 2005)

Gotta agree with Chitown there. Love the contrast between me and a slim woman.


----------



## bhm_feedee (Dec 5, 2005)

As a large BHM, I find myself attracted to extremes, either large BBW, or slim women, but curiously not mid-sized. Perhaps I'm just weird or maybe other BHMs find the same?


----------



## jdwhitak (Dec 6, 2005)

I've read here and there on the boards about FFA's, particularly slender ones, being afraid to come out of the closet so to speak. All I have to say to that is WTF!

This is your life we're talking about. Are you really supposed to be unhappy or even down right miserable because someone else doesn't approve?

I know it can be hard to confront those people in your life and maybe I'm different. I've never had a problem dumping friends or family members for that matter when it comes to them thinking they are better than me or when they start getting preachy about certain aspects of my life. I mean, I got enough problems, I don't need other people adding to them.


----------



## zonker (Dec 6, 2005)

missaf said:


> I'm a BBW that likes fat on everyone, I'm probably in about oh, the 1% category


I'm with you on that -- everyone on the planet would benefit from a nice adipose coating....


----------



## zonker (Dec 6, 2005)

I love all things chubby, especially my lover, Annie, who is enjoying fattening me up, particularly over this holiday season. I think chubby people are sexier, and I just love everything about plump women -- their cute bulging potbellies, their lovely luscious love handles, their wobbly widened arses, their thick creamy thighs. But I am also attracted to thin women, particularly if they look like they are gaining even a little bit of weight, when their jeans get tight and a small roll of fat hangs out. But really, looks are not important. When I first met Annie, she was just 135 pounds at 5'11", very thin. I was not physically attracted to her, but we became work acquaintances, friends, best buddies, and eventually lovers. And I would love her, through thick or thin. Fortunately, right now, I think she's headed back to thick. Hmmm mmmm mmmm.


----------



## Elwh1 (Dec 7, 2005)

I also agree with Missaf fat on both men and women are just hot. That's why I've found a big girl for myself.


----------



## Big-Phil (Jan 9, 2006)

ruby said:


> I'm a ffa - not a bbw. I am only attracted to bhm and ssbhm. It looks like most of the guys here prefer bbws.



Not all BHM like BBWs  I know that I like slimmer ladies. Although I am a real sucker for a new pair of eyes


----------



## Brasidas (Jan 9, 2006)

For me, the slender to moderately sized ladies. Usually. 

If only Keira Knightly would answer all my letters.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 9, 2006)

I couldn't care in the least. If a girl can make me laugh and I have good chemistry, she could be skinny or huge... It's all about the fun.

And being twisted helps.... a lot!


----------



## agentsmith2 (Jan 10, 2006)

just be happy with a nice lady, wheter shes big or small


----------



## AtlasD (Jan 17, 2006)

No question, I prefer the larger ladies. Because in a world full of ragged edges and sharp corners some softness and curves are badly, badly needed......


----------



## Jes (Jan 17, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> No question, I prefer the larger ladies. Because in a world full of ragged edges and sharp corners some softness and curves are badly, badly needed......



That's a very nice sentiment!


----------



## snackman2389 (Jan 19, 2006)

What's good for the BHM is good for BBWs too. I think that I like all sizes of women ; -)


----------



## Coop (Jan 19, 2006)

Me being a bigguy myself perfer BBW's. I find bigger woman to be more attractive.


----------



## Rio Usquiebaugh (Jan 19, 2006)

Good Afternoon:
My longings are for BBW's Most of My Lovers have been BBW. I've had short but sweet relationships with "average-sized" ladies; true FFA's, but I just weasn't drawn to them the way i am to BBW's Some of it is a sense of identity, When i was much younger (thinner) and seriously starved for affection, I used to think my BBW desires as empathy, but that blossomed (evolved) into the deep physical attraction I still feel today. 
There is a group of women that do pique my curiosity still. They're fleshy but they're not truly large women. No relationships to report there, yet.
Bon Chance,
Rio.


----------



## Traci (Jan 19, 2006)

How many times has this question been posed on this board? I am beginning to wonder if there should be TWO boards, one for BHM who dig skinny girls and one for BHM who prefer the large (unfortunately, I am beginning to realize that the second site will probably only have one or two guys on it--not very good odds, fellow BBWs!)....Maybe these boards already exist out there somewhere and we just need to find them.....


----------



## Traci (Jan 19, 2006)

I apologize for the previous remarks...It just seems to be very frustrating at times..... although this board is primarily for discussion about various BHM/FFA issues, it seems as if the talk always comes back to this and I don't know why.... Maybe I am being very naive over this issue...Can someone clue me in? I mean, it's pretty simple---We like what like and that's about it...Some like plump, some like thin, some like short, some like tall, some like gay, some like straight...you know what I mean....If this is a way to talk about women, let me know.....there are so many things about "Planet Guy" that bewilder and dismay!


----------



## fatdude44 (Jan 20, 2006)

i think girls 300-400 lbs are where its at i like a girl that is similar in size to me


----------



## missaf (Jan 20, 2006)

Traci, this thread is still alive mostly to the fact that we have so many new members. I think we all agree that we like what we like, but many men are still coming to grips with the fact there are women out there who think they're attractive, and women who are still trying to find a man who is willing to admit it!

Hang in there


----------



## Traci (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a bit crazy at times...I just finished reading an article about the fact that Americans are beginning to accept that there are larger people in this world and it's just going to be that way, and then I read an English article stating that standing next to a very large woman can make a person judge a man more harshly than if he stood next to a slender woman...Of course, the article makes no mention of what happens when a slender woman stands next to a very large man (I guess he just got lucky)...I know that part of this is simple fertility (Can a very large woman bear children successfully? Is she healthy?), but I also wonder if part of it is socialization? When one sees television commercials for dieting systems where the model slims from a size 10 to a size 4 (!!) and is happy that she is no longer "fat" and this is now being considered "normal"....one realizes that we live in world where things are being turned topsy-turvy....I would have liked to have seen a little further exploration in the English article, but of course, it was written in such a way that the message was "loud and clear"....


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 20, 2006)

Big men are definitely my preference..but what really matters is their heart.. (okay and maybe if they can kiss good and make my toes curl..:kiss2


hehe


----------



## savannahga (Jan 20, 2006)

It usually depends on the girl, of course, as there are girls I know ranging from rail thin to super plump who I find absolutely breathtaking physically. 

That having been said, if given the choice, I'd probably take the girl with nice curves and a cute potbelly.


----------



## FitChick (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been brainwashing my three kids for years to find fat attractive. Its working, because I notice my 14 yr old son stealing my old JMS catalogs instead of the Victoria Secret ones  My son will often comment (when seeing a skinny model), "She is just TOO skinny, eew!"  

I'd prefer they find ALL sizes acceptable, but with teenage boys and raging hormones, oh well...! That's where his mind is right now.

As for my tastes, I prefer TALL, fat guys, from about 225 lbs to 375 lbs. Hairy bellies and chests are a MUST. I have a thing for football players, in the 6 ft 4, 450 lbns range or thereabouts.


----------



## Lovingit (Jan 27, 2006)

Nothing better than a big football player...I am sucha fan


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 27, 2006)

FitChick said:


> I have been brainwashing my three kids for years to find fat attractive. Its working, because I notice my 14 yr old son stealing my old JMS catalogs instead of the Victoria Secret ones  My son will often comment (when seeing a skinny model), "She is just TOO skinny, eew!"
> 
> I'd prefer they find ALL sizes acceptable, but with teenage boys and raging hormones, oh well...! That's where his mind is right now.


 
I certainly tried to brainwash my 17-year-old son to like plump girls, but it backfired. He only will date super-skinny blondes. Needless to say, as a husky geek like his Dad was, he's alone most weekend nights.


----------



## William (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Traci

I think that of all the boards here this board is the most accepting of people of all sizes and of both genders.

You will never see someone here say "you should take this talk to the weight board"  

William


----------



## fatterisbetter (Feb 6, 2006)

Definetely big girls! I have always preferred BBWs. And I am very happy with my fat wife. For us I think it's also a lifestyle thing. I don't think one of us could be skinny living with the other one. And I would say that my wife has definetely gained more living with me than she would have with another guy.


----------



## shirmack (Feb 9, 2006)

i have wierd tastes lol........in chubby girls i like barbie loooking girls if barbie gained 80 pounds in skinny girls i like kinda nerdy girls like alyson hannigan from american pie also i think frentic fangs is dreamy


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 9, 2006)

sprintpimp said:


> i have wierd tastes lol........in chubby girls i like barbie loooking girls if barbie gained 80 pounds in skinny girls i like kinda nerdy girls like alyson hannigan from american pie also i think frentic fangs is dreamy


*blush*
Thanks!!


----------



## boogie (Feb 12, 2006)

Boy I waited to chime in on this one, wanted to talk it over with my feeder.

First off a little background:

I date a cute little 120 pound slim feeder who wants to stay slim. I love her body I love it exactly as it is. I dreamt of it before I even saw it, and now that I see it every day its like a dream come true.

I really dont find fat women attractive, which is odd, because most of the women who have shown interest in me in the past were either big or getting bigger or got big with me.

So now I'm pretty much in heaven with a girl who looks great slim, and wants to stay slim. I keep her slim too by stealing all her food off her plate!
:eat2:

I dont know what it is. I've thought about it and thought about it, why I'm comfortable with my own fat, but not fat on other people. I just DO NOT find it sexually appealing for a woman to be big.

I love the fact that I can see my GF's perfectly shaped perfectly toned body. I love that I can see the muscles under her skin, and I love her... LOL I better step before I get pornographic here.

But I honestly wont give a woman who is even 20 pounds overweight a second glance. 

This of course, coming from a man who weighs a quarter ton. It makes me feel a little bit hypocritical but..

you like what you like and I LOVE slim and i especially love it on 
FFAKAT !


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 12, 2006)

and I like the contrast between my slim athletic body and is his huge massiveness. I don't have any interest in gaining...he watches what I eat(like I do him) and he watches me play soccer and do exercise videos( he especially likes that ).
I like how people react to our size difference(positive or negative,mostly the later) and how I'm very fat postive and like P.O.D. to show it.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 12, 2006)

opps, thats P.D.A.:doh:


----------



## boogie (Feb 12, 2006)

I should add that everyone's reaction to us together is always priceless too.. when they see me at FIVE times the size of her, its such a shock to their system. They see me and her together at a buffet with her feeding me desert, or her cuddled up on my belly at the theatre...

waitresses, passerbys, fellow movie goers... they all have to stop and stare and usually the look on their face is one of astonishment. You can see them just thinking "He must be rich!" or "How did he get a girl like that? what am I doing wrong!"

P.D.A.'s are a great way to enjoy an evening out, lots of hugging and cuddling and kissing and lots of shocked passerbys


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 12, 2006)

ruby said:


> It looks like most of the guys here prefer bbws.



You couldn't be more wrong, ruby 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 12, 2006)

It does seem like most of the guys prefer bigger women. But don't give up hope ladies because it seems like there a few guys that like smaller women.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

I think there are enough big guys, both here and out and about, to go around for all FFAs, small to BBW,  

I'm also a guy who's much more into slimmer women if to speak in general (I may have mentioned that somewhere around here before, so forgive me if I repeat myself, but I may also just have thought it to myself when reading many of these conversations.  ).


----------



## PolarKat (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't say that I'm into either. I've dated both, and find myself attracted not to a specific weight, rather it's more of an "look" or "vibe". 

I think it's personality how you carry yourself to match it, and how you interact with others... There was one woman working at our local watering hole, real thin akin to a washboard. Yet all of us guys couldn't help but drool over her. Her style, clothes and demeanor made her sexy. To contrast that, at our local wallywarts, there's this young redhead on the upper side of BBWism, and just like the thin girl, she ranks up there in the goddess category.


----------



## TheMarno (Feb 14, 2006)

I would much rather be with a woman who is bigger. It isn't something that is necessary in a relationship, but it's definitely a plus.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 17, 2006)

boogie said:


> P.D.A.'s are a great way to enjoy an evening out, lots of hugging and cuddling and kissing and lots of shocked passerbys


 
I spend many evenings alone with my PDA but it doesn't work that way. What operating system are you running? I have a Pocket PC PDA. You must have a Palm Pilot or some exotic import!


----------



## missaf (Feb 17, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> I spend many evenings alone with my PDA but it doesn't work that way. What operating system are you running? I have a Pocket PC PDA. You must have a Palm Pilot or some exotic import!



Can you spoon with your PDA?
What about take a shower with it?

Come on BB, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ThikchicStacey (Feb 19, 2006)

missaf said:


> I'm a BBW that likes fat on everyone, I'm probably in about oh, the 1% category




Me too!!
:eat1:


----------



## bigguy35 (Feb 20, 2006)

I like a woman of any size. What I admire most is what is inside. That is most important to me. I like to live after the Spirit and not the flesh.

Gal 6:8 For he that soweth to his flesh shall of the flesh reap corruption; but he that soweth to the Spirit shall of the Spirit reap life everlasting.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 6, 2009)

i love women of all shapes and sizes.... what truly matters the most is the inside...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 10, 2009)

Based on the study I posted in another thread, it looks like BHM's are about the same as thin guys on the size preference spectrum --HOWEVER there is more of a spread. So there are more BHM's who like super-skinny gals and more who like BBW's.

However, the study was based on college freshmen. I'm pretty sure tastes broaden with age and experience.


----------



## escapist (Dec 11, 2009)

Well lets hear it for blackcaesarbhm digging up yet another ancient thread that was once lost to the sands of time.

I am bisizual, but my experience has been so far that BBW's tend to be better lovers. Not always but often. I am not the easiest to really turn on and get me fired up, but man if you can do it and endure what follows; that alone is amazing to me. I just love a woman who can tease me into a frenzy and still be subtly sensual outside the bedroom. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have to say I'm all about the bbw and ssbbw.

I think there's no finer sight than a cute, happy fat couple :happy:

Fatstuart


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been with all sizes and i have to say that i prefer women smaller than me. And i kinda like them either really short or really tall, go figure


----------



## growingman (Dec 19, 2009)

I have to say I am very attracted to thin/average/or muscular women. I have never really been attracted to heavy women. I have gotten lots of criticism for that, but I must be honest. That is my preference. I love the contrast and I love the attention I get from a woman that loves my belly even better if she is a feeder.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 19, 2009)

growingman said:


> I have to say I am very attracted to thin/average/or muscular women. I have never really been attracted to heavy women. I have gotten lots of criticism for that, but I must be honest. That is my preference. I love the contrast and I love the attention I get from a woman that loves my belly even better if she is a feeder.



those who give you grief for it..tell em to piss off lol


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 19, 2009)

I would take either BBW or slender, whichever one would love Me


----------



## StarMoon (Dec 19, 2009)

growingman said:


> I have to say I am very attracted to thin/average/or muscular women. I have never really been attracted to heavy women. I have gotten lots of criticism for that, but I must be honest. That is my preference. I love the contrast and I love the attention I get from a woman that loves my belly even better if she is a feeder.



One question though, who is criticizing you on your preference?


----------



## Sir Shrek (Dec 24, 2009)

Well speaking for me i just love BBW'S and as long as long as the more slender ladies are not stick thin( cant have ladies without curves IMHO) then thats sexy too.


----------



## Sir Shrek (Dec 24, 2009)

Goreki said:


> in my humble opinion, the only people who's opinions should matter to a relationship are in the relationship



Well said:bow:


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm a definite "I like fat on both sexes" person, but I like being the bigger guy in any longer relationship. My last GF was 20 pounds heavier than me at one point, and it made my own belly feel so... inadequate.

However, I've been attracted to almost every type of girl at some point, from 350+ lb. SSBBWs to girls who weighed around 100.

It entirely depends on the person. Some people look best fat, some thin, and some in the middle.


----------



## RJI (Dec 27, 2009)

I like all women but strangely have dated more thin athletic build girls. I think its because most of the big girls i meet are on the prowl for skinny guys.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 27, 2009)

RJI said:


> I like all women but strangely have dated more thin athletic build girls. I think its because most of the big girls i meet are on the prowl for skinny guys.



I think we should head over to the BBW forum and ask the inverse of this thread's question. A very common complaint is that it seems big guys are usually more willing to date BBWs than the other way around.


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure if I have posted here before, but I like all women, skinny or fat. I like the contrast between myself and a skinny woman, but there is just something about a big woman that makes me just want to hug her and never let her go.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 29, 2009)

Curves, particularly buxom boobs, are what will get me to notice a woman. Once we start talking, it is what's between her ears that will hold my interest and turn on my imagination, regardless of what is under them.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Dec 30, 2009)

Charisa said:


> I must be in that last 10% then - I 'd rather have a nice big guy (sigh...)



I'm in that 10% too. No skinny guy for me, tyvm!


----------



## Uncle Squid (Dec 31, 2009)




----------

